# My newest find from IKEA



## Termite48 (Sep 16, 2011)

Last evening, I made a trip to IKEA to see what some where describing on the forum. The goal was to find the four stacked cylindrical hanging contraption that some of you were acquiring to use in the mantis hobby. I purchased one, but need to come up with something with which to enclose the 4-5" quasi-circular opening (doors) for each of the net compartments. Before this is done it is of little use in our hobby. I thought of getting velcro and placing some around the opening with a velcro counter part circular piece of mesh to place over each door. I will try this. The 2nd and more useful item I found is a spring loaded cylindrical 17.6 gallon mesh cage. This needs nothing to make it useful in our hobby. I have it in use now to house the four adult Creobroter pictipennis females, while their dirty mesh cage of www.livemonarch.com origin is cleaned today. In comparison for the price, the IKEA item is more than 3 x the volume, with no shipping, it came to about $8.75

The entire top is the door closed by velco tabs. One can see the large handles on the opposing sides of the cylinder. The bottom could be lined with a solid material to prevent debris from falling out. I am elated with it, especially because the shipping for one or two of the monarch net cages is not practical unless one is buying several and then, it is reasonable. Try one of these if you have an IKEA around.

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff424/Richiegabrio/IKEAcage002.jpg


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 16, 2011)

Broke down and bought one? Sure beats those net cages. nline2long:


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 17, 2011)

It is worth it Scott, since the net cages are on back order till Oct.  and for this there was no shipping. I found that the flies to want to escape, but freezer stunned flies can be squeezed in through the smallest of a crack without much fear that other flies will escape. Also one does have the option of cutting a small hole in the side as always for a little sponge plug. I am sorry I forgot that you had posted this one. I was thinking that it was the stacked on that you posted. Even the stacked on IKEA offers has a good use for when one needs to temporarily house some mantids while their cage gets cleaned. They do not readily escape in my case. I have Popas in one cylinder and adult Ghost males in another and they are content to literally hang out. Any way, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 17, 2011)

No probs. I'm housing a pair of violins waiting for the male to make his move. He was slower in molting to adult, so I've already had an infertile ooth laid. Hopefully he'll step up to the plate and do the deed. LOTS of space. I just blow in blue bottles with a straw slid under the top.


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scott: I have had trouble with the males of the Gongy species stepping up the the plate and ten taking three strikes right down the middle and not knowing what happened. I do not know for sure but I am going to try a higher temperature and humidity that even I was trying before to see if that is what is causing the hesitation to do the complete task. The female seems receptive enough.


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 21, 2011)

So, that looks like a great container, what do they call them so I can Google it?


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's the link to it at IKEA&gt;&gt;&gt;http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80099224


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 23, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Here's the link to it at IKEA&gt;&gt;&gt;http://www.ikea.com/...oducts/80099224


Wow!! it's a bloody laundry basket!!! no wonder I couldnt find it on Google!! LOL!!

Thanks alot for the link


----------

